# Tivo TCD240040 can I use it just a recorder without service?



## spazmanian (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tcd240040 and am more interested in being able to record a program on the fly (as in it is just ready to air and I hit a record button) and without service, is this possible? Basically, I want to know what hacks, etc. can be done if you don't want to subscribe to Tivo service? I don't need a channel guide but maybe a just a digital recorder. Anyone? 
thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Possible only with subscription.

Any hacks would be considered theft of service, since even basic recording is a feature of the subscription.

If you want just a basic recorder without a subscription, you don't want that model TiVo, if a Tivo at all.


----------

